# QLD: Tuna circles.



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh Lordy, that was a shitty day!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm glad it's not just me that swears at fish. ;-)

Take a leaf from Sprockets book and turn the but section of your broken rod into a gaff. I reckon you would have landed that fish a few times over with a gaff rather than trying to tail grab.

Getting one on fly would be a big challenge from the yak. Might be better on a day when there is a bit more breeze as the fish will feed into the wind and if you get the right drift you would be casting with it at your back.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey Jon, tough luck man.....But you did the classic high stick move on the yak! Longer gaffs = less high stick! Another reason I only like to build with mid modulos, or composite blanks. Just a little more forgiving when you do high stick.

On the bright side, now you have to build a new stick! :twisted:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

"Hey Ken, Im just going to fix my rod."

Tough luck. Good vid. Its funny cause its not me. Next time youll have it dialed.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Put it down to baby brain.
Don't the other rods get in the way when you are casting a fly ?
Bummer, you'll just have to eat Jewfish


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Painful session but at least you got to land a fish. I watched my video and could remember it to clearly so turned it off.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

A broken "rod" and a heavily pregnant wife - no that's not right - how does that work?
The squirts and nearly shat yourself - not that's not right either - it's one or the other ;-)

It's trips like that that keeping you coming back eh?

Are you water hauling on your fly casts?
Have a look at the spey/skagit casting on the Moen vids in the ACOI Thursday night films from week 2
Adapt them to your casting and you'll get the extra distance plus some
if you need some full length vids I can stick them on disc for you

I'd also be saying don't worry about letting the fly sink - just get it going
if the fish are busting on the surface - they WILL see your fly

Are you using a stripping basket or similar?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

After seeing the size of that fly reel on Sunday I really want to see this happen


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Are you water hauling on your fly casts?


Here you go - this'll get you started


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Jon, what weight rod were you using? I've got an 8/9wt rod and reel and I think the fight could last a loooooooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS talking specifically about boils, especially when the wind is blowing you towards them, shortening your retrieve if you wait for the fly to sink ;-)


----------



## Loveshisfishing (Apr 5, 2014)

One word....OUCHY !!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

indiedog said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fly fishing starts to get close to golf then. The comparisson of technique and striving to get it just right may sour the result. I have enough of a love/hate relationship w angling. I dont need my casting tecnique judged. Its very good btw.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Chard copes with the wind


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> "Hey Ken, I'm just going to fix my rod."


 :lol: :lol:

Sorry, Jon....schadenfreude only. I _can_ tell you where to buy an Ugly Stick. They don't break.


----------

